# Australian International School Sharjah



## juzzrach

Hi, Can anyone help with info on the AIS in Sharjah? I am looking for someone who has kids that go there. Also where do other Australians send their children to primary school in Dubai? Thanks


----------



## ns0035

Hi Juzzrach,

Whilst I am unable to help with details of AIS, I too am looking to find information on schools in Dubai. I have a couple of kids (nearly 11) who would be likely to commence in early Sept. I was unable to find any web-based information about this school


----------



## juzzrach

Hi, I have since found some info about this school which is not too pleasing and has put us off. We are now looking at the Victorian International School in Sharjah which apparently has a good reputation. I note you are from VIC and this school follows the VIC curriculum so that may be appealing to you. Good luck!


----------



## Elphaba

juzzrach said:


> Hi, Can anyone help with info on the AIS in Sharjah? I am looking for someone who has kids that go there. Also where do other Australians send their children to primary school in Dubai? Thanks


You have probably confused people by firstly asking about a school in Sharjah and then in Dubai. These are different emirates.

-


----------



## bonk

ns0035 said:


> Hi Juzzrach,
> 
> Whilst I am unable to help with details of AIS, I too am looking to find information on schools in Dubai. I have a couple of kids (nearly 11) who would be likely to commence in early Sept. I was unable to find any web-based information about this school


You can search through this list and narrow it down by curriculum, age group, emirates. AIS and VIS are in Sharjah, no Australian schools in Dubai. I think one in Abu Dhabi.

Dubai schools



juzzrach said:


> Hi, Can anyone help with info on the AIS in Sharjah? I am looking for someone who has kids that go there. Also where do other Australians send their children to primary school in Dubai? Thanks


VIS and AIS are the only two Australian curriculum schools in Sharjah. There are none in Dubai. Australian families are likely to send their children to one of the more international curriculum schools. As Elphaba said, Dubai and Sharjah are different emirates. However, depending on where you live, you might consider some schools in the other emirate. Muweilah in Sharjah has a few but is still on the wrong side of the National Paints traffic jam for Dubai people. Ditto Mirdif and Muhaisnah in Dubai for Sharjah residents.

Sharjah schools

I know you asked about primary, but if you select the IB option, that will pick up IB PYP schools. Otherwise, select British or American and ignore the ones with Arabic curriculums also if you want a more western school.


----------



## Sumair

AIS very very good school.. what type of info you need about AIS???

Another option in Sharjah is Victoria but in between two your location of residence will determine which school you select if you live near Emirates Road ( E311) than AIS if you live near green belt or ( E11) than Victoria.

In Dubai you have lot of options i recommend you IB-PYP taught in Dubai English Speak School Jumerah english Speaking School ...







juzzrach said:


> Hi, Can anyone help with info on the AIS in Sharjah? I am looking for someone who has kids that go there. Also where do other Australians send their children to primary school in Dubai? Thanks


----------



## ahutc32

*Checking Information about International schools*



juzzrach said:


> Hi, Can anyone help with info on the AIS in Sharjah? I am looking for someone who has kids that go there. Also where do other Australians send their children to primary school in Dubai? Thanks


I currently reside in the UAE and take an interest in the quality of International schools here. You should be checking out all avenues to obtain information about the school you send your child to. One such avenue is the "International Schools Review", where staff and management rate the school they have experience in. Yes some comments are negative, but good international schools that value their staff ad students, do get good reviews. This site is used by teachers seeking employment at international schools and can be useful in formulating questions to ask about the schools. The ISR does have an annual fee but it is small and well worth the money. Check it out as part of your information gathering process, just do a google search. JESS is a British school with a very good reputation in Dubai, as is UpTown High in Dubai, which I believe has an Aussie principal. They are also IB world school.


----------



## bonk

Sumair said:


> AIS very very good school.. what type of info you need about AIS???
> 
> Another option in Sharjah is Victoria but in between two your location of residence will determine which school you select if you live near Emirates Road ( E311) than AIS if you live near green belt or ( E11) than Victoria.
> 
> In Dubai you have lot of options i recommend you IB-PYP taught in Dubai English Speak School Jumerah english Speaking School ...


DESS and JESS are UK curriculum schools, they don't do IB PYP. Both good schools nevertheless.


----------



## Ray-a-sunshine

Raffles International West Campus (I think) has just been given fully PYP and IB status and is switching over as I type and will be up and running on those programs for the new school year in September.

I have very VERY mixed emotions about the school itself though. Where they have done some amazing things they have also done some crappy things.


----------



## IrnbruEv

*Ais*



juzzrach said:


> Hi, I have since found some info about this school which is not too pleasing and has put us off. We are now looking at the Victorian International School in Sharjah which apparently has a good reputation. I note you are from VIC and this school follows the VIC curriculum so that may be appealing to you. Good luck!


Hey Juzzrach,
We arrived in Dubai in March 10 and AIS was the only school to reply to my emails. The Brits didn't want to know because we are Aussies and they wouldn't accept us mid year. Kids had to go to school so AIS it was. 
We have had no probs with AIS. Principal and most teachers are Aussies. I think the majority of kids are Arabic which we decided would be a good thing. The kids are learning a bit about Arabic culture and the Muslim way, first hand, and have made lots of friends. The school is segregated which my two youngest (12yrs) dont mind, the eldest (16 yrs) however would prefer a different arrangement, as you can imagine but she still manages to socialise with the boys and is enjoying the school as a whole. 
AIS are currently trying to put their fees up by 20% which would bring them close to Victoria I think but still a lot cheaper than a lot of other schools in Dubai.
We live in Mirdif, a nice area, and school is about a 15 minute drive there and about 30 minutes back. My kids get school bus but they hate it. Takes about an hour to get home and they reckon its uncomfortable. We will car pool in the new school year.

Don't know anything about Victoria other than its more expensive (at the moment), its not segregated and its Victorian curriculum. Both schools are about the same distance, time wise, from Mirdif.
We are from NSW so it was a toss up between the two schools. AIS won and so far so good.
Don't know what else to tell you but if you have any queries get in touch, be happy to help.
AIS contact details are 
The Australian International School
Maliha - Kalba Road
P.O. Box 43364
Sharjah, United Arab Emirates
Tel: +971 6 558 9967/ +971 6 533 7722
Fax: +971 6 558 9968
Email: [email protected]
Cheers
Ev


----------



## SDesai

Dear Ev,
We are moving from NSW to Sharjah in mid August and are in the same dilema as you were: Which school do I put my 6 year old daughter into? Thanks for sharing your experience, I feel much better. After reading your post, we decided may be the best thing to do is go for the school that does not require much commute. I was wondering how far are AIS and VISS schools from American University Sharjah? One of would-be colleagues mentioned that there is a school within the campus as well. I am not sure which one is that and how good is that one?
Could you help me?


----------



## bonk

SDesai said:


> Dear Ev,
> We are moving from NSW to Sharjah in mid August and are in the same dilema as you were: Which school do I put my 6 year old daughter into? Thanks for sharing your experience, I feel much better. After reading your post, we decided may be the best thing to do is go for the school that does not require much commute. I was wondering how far are AIS and VISS schools from American University Sharjah? One of would-be colleagues mentioned that there is a school within the campus as well. I am not sure which one is that and how good is that one?
> Could you help me?


AIS is close to AUS. VISS is not (is near the Sharjah Expo and lagoon if that makes any sense).

Several schools in Muwailah are near AUS. Also some on Maliha Road just outside the entrance to university city, including AIS. A couple of others that might suit you (not Oz curriculum though)...

American Community School Sharjah - if it opens on schedule
Sharjah English School
Sharjah British School - maybe but SES is probably a better choice.

I don't know of any actually on the AUS campus.


----------



## IrnbruEv

*Ais*



SDesai said:


> Dear Ev,
> We are moving from NSW to Sharjah in mid August and are in the same dilema as you were: Which school do I put my 6 year old daughter into? Thanks for sharing your experience, I feel much better. After reading your post, we decided may be the best thing to do is go for the school that does not require much commute. I was wondering how far are AIS and VISS schools from American University Sharjah? One of would-be colleagues mentioned that there is a school within the campus as well. I am not sure which one is that and how good is that one?
> Could you help me?


Hey SDesai
Can't help you, I'm afraid. Don't know anything about AUS but I did have a look on Google Maps and there appears to be two American Universities in Sharjah, one near AIS (maybe 5 or 10 min drive) and one near the coast which is probably nearer Victoria. Just be mindful that traffic in Sharjah is bad during peak hour. Have you got your accommodation organised?
AIS doesn't appear on Google Maps but it is right next door to the Sharjah Institute of Technology on Maliha Road. Victoria is behind the Al Taawun Mall near Al Mamzer beach.
Google these names in Google Maps and it will give you an idea where they are compared to AUS. 
Most, if not all international schools offer bus transport which is what I did with the kids for this term. Was so much easier but now that I'm driving I will be car pooling next year as the kids didn't really like the hour drive on the way home.
Sorry cant help you with American Uni but if you google you may get more info, and check out the maps, they are very helpful. 
Pretty sure you'll have heaps more questions so dont hesitate to ask.
Cheers
Ev


----------



## SDesai

Hi Ev, Bonk,

Thanks for that information. I tried looking up on google maps, however the map did not show up all schools and AUS as well and I have no idea of the place. We are planning to take up the accomodation offered by AUS within the campus. That is the reason, I am looking for a school close to AUS. 

I will try and look up Maliha road and Muwailah road on google maps and see what I get? How good is the public transport out there? There is a shuttle bus that plies from AUS campus to the city, am not sure of the route and how often it runs. I will have to find that out as well.

Ev, you are absolutely right, I am wondering how am I going to manage this move successfully without being stressed out. However, feels good to get some inputs from you all.

Ev, considering you moved from Sydney, did you use a cargo service to move your things to Sharjah? If yes, could you refer me the cargo guys? 

Regards

SD


----------



## SDesai

Hello Everyone, 

I checked up the schools on Maliha Road and they seem to be very close to AUS campus where we will be residing (unless the accomodation to be provided by AUS does not please us). The American Community School is yet to open in Spetember 2010, do can not say how good it is. However, the Sharjah English School looks good, I like what I read on the website atleast. Dubaifaqs also has very good ratings for the school. Does anyone on the forum haev their kids in that school? Does anyone know of any experience with that school? Secondly, how different is British education to Australian Education. I think it should not be very different as one was derived from the other.

Any comments, I would appreciate. 

Regards

SD


----------



## IrnbruEv

Hi SD,
We used Crown Relocations. They were good, i.e. they didn't break anything, but they stuffed us around a bit with departure/arrival time of ship. The goods still arrived before we did (one day) so it turned out ok. We sent our stuff mid January and it arrived first week March, we stayed with my Mum in Melbourne for a month before we joined hubby, he was then able to organise basic furniture to start us off. We didn't bring any furniture because we had a furniture allowance, only about 5 cubic metres in personal effects and that cost us about $4000 odds including insurance. Depending what your bringing may be easier to buy new here???? We furnished whole 4 brm villa (including white goods and electricals and all breakables) for five, for about $15,000 but then you have to find storage for what you leave behind. Guess you have to weigh it up. I think the more you bring the cheaper it gets. 
Re Oz v Brit Education, my kids went to Brit school in Thailand, and basically same, same. 
AIS is right next door to Sharjah Institute of Technology, which is listed on Google Map. There is a road that runs from AUS to AIS without having to use U Turns.
Info for Crown.....

Stella Mosca
Team Leader - Customer Services
Crown Relocations, Sydney, Australia

Email : [email protected]
Ph : 61 2 87870438
Fax : 61 2 87870466

Visit our Website : International Moving Company, Relocation Services, International Movers - Crown Relocations


----------



## SDesai

Hi Ev,
Thanks for that again. 
Cheers


----------



## bonk

IrnbruEv said:


> Hey SDesai
> Can't help you, I'm afraid. Don't know anything about AUS but I did have a look on Google Maps and there appears to be two American Universities in Sharjah, one near AIS (maybe 5 or 10 min drive) and one near the coast which is probably nearer Victoria. Just be mindful that traffic in Sharjah is bad during peak hour. Have you got your accommodation organised?
> AIS doesn't appear on Google Maps but it is right next door to the Sharjah Institute of Technology on Maliha Road. Victoria is behind the Al Taawun Mall near Al Mamzer beach.
> Google these names in Google Maps and it will give you an idea where they are compared to AUS.
> Most, if not all international schools offer bus transport which is what I did with the kids for this term. Was so much easier but now that I'm driving I will be car pooling next year as the kids didn't really like the hour drive on the way home.
> Sorry cant help you with American Uni but if you google you may get more info, and check out the maps, they are very helpful.
> Pretty sure you'll have heaps more questions so dont hesitate to ask.
> Cheers
> Ev


That second location for AUS near the coast is odd. Google Maps seems to think it's the architecture department but I can't find anything else to confirm that. Maybe they've recently moved? Or it's some sort of outpost? Anyway, even if it is, it's actually still a way from VISS, especially with Sharjah traffic. And the main AUS campus is still in University City ... I think .


----------



## bonk

SDesai said:


> Hi Ev, Bonk,
> 
> Thanks for that information. I tried looking up on google maps, however the map did not show up all schools and AUS as well and I have no idea of the place. We are planning to take up the accomodation offered by AUS within the campus. That is the reason, I am looking for a school close to AUS.
> 
> I will try and look up Maliha road and Muwailah road on google maps and see what I get? How good is the public transport out there? There is a shuttle bus that plies from AUS campus to the city, am not sure of the route and how often it runs. I will have to find that out as well.
> 
> Ev, you are absolutely right, I am wondering how am I going to manage this move successfully without being stressed out. However, feels good to get some inputs from you all.
> 
> Ev, considering you moved from Sydney, did you use a cargo service to move your things to Sharjah? If yes, could you refer me the cargo guys?
> 
> Regards
> 
> SD


Don't count on public transport. Getting around Sharjah is a chore. Use either your own car or taxis.


----------



## bonk

SDesai said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I checked up the schools on Maliha Road and they seem to be very close to AUS campus where we will be residing (unless the accomodation to be provided by AUS does not please us). The American Community School is yet to open in Spetember 2010, do can not say how good it is. However, the Sharjah English School looks good, I like what I read on the website atleast. Dubaifaqs also has very good ratings for the school. Does anyone on the forum haev their kids in that school? Does anyone know of any experience with that school? Secondly, how different is British education to Australian Education. I think it should not be very different as one was derived from the other.
> 
> Any comments, I would appreciate.
> 
> Regards
> 
> SD


The AUS accommodation I've seen seems decent enough, I don't think you need to worry about that.

Take those dubaifaqs ratings with a pinch of salt. I mean consider them but if they seem contrary to other feedback or gut feeling, then ignore them.

For a 6 year old, I wouldn't be too worried about the difference between US/UK/Oz education. Choose school on location, fees, and will student be happy there. On that basis I think SES better than SBS. ACS an unknown quantity but the other Evolvence school, Repton, seems to be reasonably well thought of.

I know it's a long way and expensive but you and/or partner should consider visiting Sharjah schools for a week (or even a day or two) before making decision, preferably before the summer holidays (not much time left). Making a decision based solely on internet and forum posts is not the best idea.

Or contact AUS to see if you can talk to a couple of staff there with young kids. Don't they have some sort of buddy system for new recruits?


----------



## SDesai

*VISS from AUS*

VISS is 10 kms from AUS and VISS provides no transportation to and from AUS. I do not want my daughter to spend her time commuting to and from school. I think I am pretty sure VISS is out of question..


----------



## SDesai

Hi Bonk, 
You are right, I am going to take your suggestion and visit the schools personally and decide. we are gonna shortlist a few and see how it goes. The major challenge is going to be to explain a 6 year old that she will have to leave her friends and school for a new one. 


Thanks all of you again. I appreciate it.


----------



## SDesai

Hello Everyone,
I finally have the dates when I leave from Sydney. I am feeling a bit sad leaving behind everything, but am excited about experiencing a new place. 
I was wondering, if there are some things that I should bring with me from Australia that are difficult to find in Sharjah or are very expensive. 
Secondly, if there is anything that any of you Aussies want from here, please do let me know, will be more than happy to bring it with me.
Do you get Vegemite in Sharjah? My kid is addicted to it sort of

Regards
SDesai


----------



## bonk

SDesai said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I finally have the dates when I leave from Sydney. I am feeling a bit sad leaving behind everything, but am excited about experiencing a new place.
> I was wondering, if there are some things that I should bring with me from Australia that are difficult to find in Sharjah or are very expensive.
> Secondly, if there is anything that any of you Aussies want from here, please do let me know, will be more than happy to bring it with me.
> Do you get Vegemite in Sharjah? My kid is addicted to it sort of
> 
> Regards
> SDesai


Vegemite usually available but expensive. It's worth bringing some unless you wind up paying excess baggage rates.

You can get pretty much anything here, or at least a variation, that you'd find internationally. Expect to pay about 20%-50% more than you would for Australian-made products if available here. Except Holden Commodores (which are called Chevrolet Luminas).

No pork in Sharjah AFAIK but Spinneys and Choithrams in Dubai have pork products.

If you have particular favorite brands of Australian made goods, or items that really are uniquely Australian then bring some. There have recently been some Australian shops opening up in the UAE - Jones Grocer in Abu Dhabi, Kas? a furniture chain - Freedom I think?

Good luck and bon voyage .


----------



## exaisparent

We have been with AIS for the last 3 years. The facilities and buildings are perfect. Teachers and staff are lovely, but unsatisfied. Although it is an Australian school, %80 percent are Arabs, and the other %20 is from other countries like Russia, China, Australia, etc...

We started the school on the 2. year of operation, when it was a lovely, warm school of 400 kids... Next year it will be 1200 kids at least. We have seen the school fees raise %100 in the last 4 years, but nothing was reflected on the quality of education.

On the top of that, some of the staff adopted the middle east so well, that they have forgotten about the moral values and their educational responsibilities. There is a small dictatorship in the school, and fee paying parents are not even appreciated, and the moment you have a question, you are told take it or leave it.

I find that, living in Mirdif, when I put the money I spend on the fuel to drop the kids and pick them up, I can send my kids to a far better school in Mirdif. And most importantly, the Dubai schools are inspected and they are responsible for their actions.

Shockingly, when I decided to move my kids to another school, they scored average or below average although they were in the top of their classes. One thing more, AIS follows the Queensland curriculum, and they are one year behind VIC curriculum, meaning kids don't learn reading and writing until Grade 1.

So anyone with kids in AIS, I would say, as long as you don't make a noise and you don't demand quality, it is a perfect fun school, with lots of entertaining days. If you want good education, stay away.


----------



## SDesai

Dear Exaisparent,
Now, that is a bit of a worry. My daughter just scored an outstanding grade in 3 of her subjects this mid term reports. To see her going down would be a pain. 
I heard of an American school which my husband's would be colleagues are very happy with. I cant say much until I go and see the school personally. There is one opening up this Spetember just next to AIS. I am not sure if they are on track for the opening. It is called American Community School. 

I tried for Sharjah British School but they replied saying the school is full capacity and I need to fill a waitlist form. I guess they are not keen to accomodate an Australian in British school.

In short, this can not be sorted out until I land in Sharjah.lane:

See you soon guys.

Sdesai



exaisparent said:


> We have been with AIS for the last 3 years. The facilities and buildings are perfect. Teachers and staff are lovely, but unsatisfied. Although it is an Australian school, %80 percent are Arabs, and the other %20 is from other countries like Russia, China, Australia, etc...
> 
> We started the school on the 2. year of operation, when it was a lovely, warm school of 400 kids... Next year it will be 1200 kids at least. We have seen the school fees raise %100 in the last 4 years, but nothing was reflected on the quality of education.
> 
> On the top of that, some of the staff adopted the middle east so well, that they have forgotten about the moral values and their educational responsibilities. There is a small dictatorship in the school, and fee paying parents are not even appreciated, and the moment you have a question, you are told take it or leave it.
> 
> I find that, living in Mirdif, when I put the money I spend on the fuel to drop the kids and pick them up, I can send my kids to a far better school in Mirdif. And most importantly, the Dubai schools are inspected and they are responsible for their actions.
> 
> Shockingly, when I decided to move my kids to another school, they scored average or below average although they were in the top of their classes. One thing more, AIS follows the Queensland curriculum, and they are one year behind VIC curriculum, meaning kids don't learn reading and writing until Grade 1.
> 
> So anyone with kids in AIS, I would say, as long as you don't make a noise and you don't demand quality, it is a perfect fun school, with lots of entertaining days. If you want good education, stay away.


----------



## exaisparent

Dear Sdesai,

I fully understand your concerns. The American school next to AIS was supposed to open in September 2010, but last weeek when I was there, the building was not even finished.. so I don't know if they will be able to open as they said.

The Sharjah English school had a few openings two months back, but most people, with the latest increase in tuition fees have tried to move their kids. so it is very possible that those places are taken.

Your nationality doesn't restrict your daughter's admission to any school. The more important question is where are you going to live? I live in Mirdif, and there are a few good schools here. I put my kids in GEMS Royal DUbai School and Star International Mirdif. There is also Uptown Primary school with an Australian principal, but recently their fees have increased dramatically.

There is also another Australian School , Victorian International School of Sharjah, with a Victorian Curriculum, and they have a good reputation. However after spending so many years in Australian Schools, I think that my kids are better off with British curriculum.

I hope this information helps. Good luck !!!
Cheers.




SDesai said:


> Dear Exaisparent,
> Now, that is a bit of a worry. My daughter just scored an outstanding grade in 3 of her subjects this mid term reports. To see her going down would be a pain.
> I heard of an American school which my husband's would be colleagues are very happy with. I cant say much until I go and see the school personally. There is one opening up this Spetember just next to AIS. I am not sure if they are on track for the opening. It is called American Community School.
> 
> I tried for Sharjah British School but they replied saying the school is full capacity and I need to fill a waitlist form. I guess they are not keen to accomodate an Australian in British school.
> 
> In short, this can not be sorted out until I land in Sharjah.lane:
> 
> See you soon guys.
> 
> Sdesai


----------



## alphaville

I wonder why you put up for 3 years with a school in which "nothing was reflected on the quality of education", a school where staff "have forgotten about the moral values and their educational responsibilities", a "small dictatorship" and you moved schools only when the fees increased by 100%? Wouldn't you still be there if the fess had not been increased this year? Fun and education go together and AIS is one of the best schools the Emirates can offer. 



exaisparent said:


> We have been with AIS for the last 3 years. The facilities and buildings are perfect. Teachers and staff are lovely, but unsatisfied. Although it is an Australian school, %80 percent are Arabs, and the other %20 is from other countries like Russia, China, Australia, etc...
> 
> We started the school on the 2. year of operation, when it was a lovely, warm school of 400 kids... Next year it will be 1200 kids at least. We have seen the school fees raise %100 in the last 4 years, but nothing was reflected on the quality of education.
> 
> On the top of that, some of the staff adopted the middle east so well, that they have forgotten about the moral values and their educational responsibilities. There is a small dictatorship in the school, and fee paying parents are not even appreciated, and the moment you have a question, you are told take it or leave it.
> 
> I find that, living in Mirdif, when I put the money I spend on the fuel to drop the kids and pick them up, I can send my kids to a far better school in Mirdif. And most importantly, the Dubai schools are inspected and they are responsible for their actions.
> 
> Shockingly, when I decided to move my kids to another school, they scored average or below average although they were in the top of their classes. One thing more, AIS follows the Queensland curriculum, and they are one year behind VIC curriculum, meaning kids don't learn reading and writing until Grade 1.
> 
> So anyone with kids in AIS, I would say, as long as you don't make a noise and you don't demand quality, it is a perfect fun school, with lots of entertaining days. If you want good education, stay away.


----------



## exaisparent

It was only worth that much... and the other stuff came up when we decided to question the reasoning... and here you go... you can pay x amount of money for a stuff where you buy from a no name shop and be happy, but when the no name shop charges you more than the brand and then insults you, then it doesn't work... 

So you see, everything has a value!!!

You know what, now I am paying the same amount of money to a brand name school with better quality. How about that??? That makes me happy )


----------



## SDesai

Hello Everyone,
I have been offered a place for my 6 year old at Sharjah English School. I am thinking of taking up the offer unless someone on the forum has had some negative experiences with the school.

Looking forward for the responses.


----------



## Lubna

Hello everyone!this is my first time here n would love to hear expert opinions frm parents.we are shifting back to Dubai after a gap of 5yrs,currently residing in Kuwait where my son attends to a British school following the UK curriculum.a dear friend suggested Victorian intl school of shj where her so goes to prep..my son would be joining KG2 this year.
A)I want to know how different are these two curriculums.would there be problems adjusting?
b)is there anyone here whose kids are going to VISS?have heard it's really good in terms of academics and qualified staff.

Waiting for a reply!thx!


----------



## exaisparent

SDesai said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have been offered a place for my 6 year old at Sharjah English School. I am thinking of taking up the offer unless someone on the forum has had some negative experiences with the school.
> 
> Looking forward for the responses.


Go ahead, I heard it is a good one )


----------



## Britpat

*Ais*



Sumair said:


> AIS very very good school.. what type of info you need about AIS???
> 
> I know this is an old comment, but can you elaborate on what you know about AIS? Thanks.


----------



## becc40

hi Ev..

we are from Victoria and thinking of moving to dubai, but not too sure where to live or schools. We can get our kids into VISS. We would like to live in Dubai, do many people do that?
becc


----------



## SDesai

Britpat said:


> Sumair said:
> 
> 
> 
> AIS very very good school.. what type of info you need about AIS???
> 
> I know this is an old comment, but can you elaborate on what you know about AIS? Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi,
> 
> We moved to Sharjah last year from Sydney. We decided to have the school close to where we live as the schools start earlier than in Sydney (at 7.50 am) and traffic is terrible during peak hours (which start at 6am until 10am). Also, people drive like crazy (we already had two accidents in last 6 months). Considering that we had to choose between AIS and Sharah English School. We were about to put our child in AIS and then decided to put her in Sharjah English School as the school offers many activities outside school such as ballet, music, Instrumental, swimming, Gymnastics, etc..We are pretty much happy with the school.
> VISS is the school with Victorian syllabus, and have heard is very good. The infrastructure is brilliant, they have excellent afterschool activities, very good teachers. For us, that was the school was choice but it is at the other end of where we live (University City)
> 
> Hope this helps. Please feel free to contact me in case you need any more details.
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## SDesai

becc40 said:


> hi Ev..
> 
> we are from Victoria and thinking of moving to dubai, but not too sure where to live or schools. We can get our kids into VISS. We would like to live in Dubai, do many people do that?
> becc


Hi Becc
Hope I am not late in responding to your query. 

Many people do live in Mirdif and drive to Sharjah for schools. You need to know that the traffic in UAE is terrible. We already had two accidents in last 6 months. The peak hour traffic is congested (peak hour starts at 6am until 10am) from Sharjah to Dubai and vice versa in the evenings. My daughter had many friends who travel from Mirdif to the school. Mirdif is a good place to live as it has good shopping areas and a choice of living in well maintained apartments and villas.

There are two schools with Australian curriculum. AIS(Queensland) and VISS (Victorian). My daughter goes to Sharjah English School (British Curriculum) which is next door to AIS. My first choice for the school was VISS as it has very good facilities and many out of class activities. 

Hope this helps Becc. I can understand what you may be going through as I had the same worries when I was moving last year. But kids settle really well and quickly as compared to adults. 

Cheers


----------



## Unikwa

So, although I know this is an old thread, has much changed?

Does VISS still have a good reputation or are there better schools to be looking at?

AIS still seems to be copping flack wherever I read, so that is no longer on my list.

Until 2 months ago, my daughter was in the Victorian schooling system so VISS would be ideal for her. (We are now in Canberra  )


----------



## SDesai

*reply to Unikwa*

Hi Unikwa,

VISS is still considered good, my daughter's friend s who is from Jordan and studied at SES for recently started VISS in grade 3 and she and her parents are happy with it. When asked reason for moving schools, they said that the assessments at SES for non-western passport holders is exhaustive. Although they were with the school for 3 -years and then they moved to Jordan for a year, the school showed relaxation in assessments when they wanted to join again. So they tried VISS out and they are happy. 

cheers


----------



## DrMenna

I would like to ask those who actually go to AIS about the level of discipline in terms of bad words wrong behaviour....


----------



## Slambs

*School Review*

Hi,

I know it is quiet an old thread but can you please let me know your current view for Australian International Schools. We are from Victoria and moving to Dubai after finishing Term 3 here. But some British schools are offering is Year 4 . So I think it is better option to go Aussie schools and my daughter can have similar curriculum.

Thanks


----------

